
Oracle stares into Sun for storage future. Just what is Oracle's business now? - vaksel
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/04/21/oracle_sun_storage/
======
flipper
I share the article's author's sense of confusion about this deal. If Oracle
were keen to buy Sun why did they let IBM _almost_ succeed in buying Sun
first?

~~~
wmf
Some people have proposed a theory that the failure of the IBM-Sun deal
created the perception that Sun was desperate, and once they were desperate
Sun had to accept whatever deal came along. Thus Oracle could pick them up at
a discount price.

